
Nuances of Replacing OpenSSL with Google's BoringSSL - cossacklabs
https://www.cossacklabs.com/replacing-openssl-with-boringssl.html
======
giantahead
Having seen the experiment in it's beginning (hola E and team), I wonder: out
of things you didn't use, have you found the changes to be 'for better good'
as well?

~~~
9gunpi
Well, folks it's mostly about calling syntax, as it is mentioned in the post,
and it's more about ensuring that shooting in the foot is hard.

However, given the change of codebase size, there must be more changes in
domains we're not interested in, like implementation of legacy primitives and
infrastructure around them.

